# A few videos I found....



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

Edwardian Farm | Watch Free Documentary Online

Tales from the Green Valley | Watch Free Documentary Online

Victorian Pharmacy | Watch Free Documentary Online

All three are documentaries from the BBC. Three people- Two archaeologists and a domestic historian experience life during a certain time in English history. The first one is about farm life/homesteading during Edward the VII's reign (Circa 1900's). The technologies, all forms of livestock, crops, and most things associated with homesteading. In addition, they bring in experts to demostrate all the old techniques of tanning leather, manufacturing quick lime, to making cheese and custard. Old folklore, holidays, etc.... using what resources were available and the knowledge of the time.

The second video ("Tales from the Green Valley") has the same basic theme as the first video but takes place in 17th century England.

The third is what a pharmacy was like during the reign of Queen Victoria. (This might be more suited for the Health & Medicine topic thread). How people were treated for maladies, beauty, and overall health concerns.

The first two videos provide what I believe the what ideal homesteading experience is or should be like. If you're a fan of history, early mechanical gadgets, tips and tricks people used then to get by, agriculture, and cooking- I can almost guarantee you'll like these videos and will find them very educational. I found myself saying "Heyyyy, I do that already" and "I didn't know that". The attention to detail is fantastic.

Those who view the videos, I'm interested in hearing your comments.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm marking this with an inane comment so I can find it tomorrow, when I have more time to watch the videos...

:threadbump::threadbump::threadbump::threadbump:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Ezmerelda said:


> I'm marking this with an inane comment so I can find it tomorrow, when I have more time to watch the videos...


I think I'll do the same so I remember to look at them tonight.


----------

